

Aaron's suicide: System Contributed, Society Perpetuated - kogir
http://jeremiahgrossman.blogspot.com/2013/01/aarons-suicide-system-contributed.html

======
Anechoic
_Ask yourself, are political appointees selected on their careers merits or on
the basis of their political clout? Bzzz. Sorry, trick question. The answer is
already on US Attorney Carmen Ortiz’s very own wikipedia entry. Says it right
there in the second sentence, immediately after her title. "In 2009, she was
nominated to the position by President Barack Obama. Ortiz is both the first
woman and the first Hispanic to serve as U.S. attorney for Massachusetts."_

 _Unless you count being born a women and hispanic as an accomplishment, the
answer is plain as day. Make the boss man look good!_

Flagged. There are lots of good articles that discuss the various issues and
injustices involved with Swartz's case. This is not one of them.

